# Replace Rear Struts on a B13



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I need to replace the rear struts on my 93 Sentra B13 and the Hayes manual says that I need to disconnect the brake hoses in order to install the strut. Is this required, or can I replace it without disconnecting the hose. Alldata makes no mention of disconnecting the hose, so I'm not sure.

Thanks.

ASG


----------



## eselred (Mar 28, 2003)

You don't have to disconnect the brake line, just pull the clip out of where it attaches to the strut and it will hang free until it's ready to clip back onto the new strut.


----------

